# Lgd question



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm looking into getting an lgd puppy soon. I just had a couple of questions. One, the pups I'm looking at are from a purebred maremma mother and the sire is 1/4 each of maremma, great pyr, akbash, and English bull mastiff. Both parents are working dogs on a goat farm. Can anyone give me any advice on getting one of these pups. Pros and cons.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

I wouldnt consider a pup from this crossing as an LGD. Having the bullmastiff in it would worry me alot as it is not a LGD. I would keep looking until I found a pup that was either full blood or if crossed on had LGD as the crosses.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I love bull mastiffs but they are not LGDs. I wouldn't hesitate to get one of these pups as a family protector. But in my opinion they shouldn't be trusted with livestock. Those pups, with proper training, would probably be fine with livestock but why risk it? That's just my opinion.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with redheads and ladysecret -- my first reaction was flashing yellow lights and sirens at the mastiff. Again...great dogs in their place, but not sure if guarding livestock is the most reliable place for them to succeed. Even the Maremma - I've read that they'll chase off deer as well (that from the owner of a combination goat and hunting ranch. The Maremmas were obviously not a good match for him!).

I've had German Shepherds which, when properly bred and socialized, make awesome all-around farm dogs. Right now we have Anatolian/Great Pyrenees mixes (half/half). They're awesome, but still young, so are still developing. Large dogs generally don't fully mature until about 3 years old, so by getting a puppy you're in for a long training period. That's what we chose to do, because puppies fit our budget and are generally more readily available than a mature dog. You need to decide what works best for you.

The best advice I was given I pass on to you: 
* Clarify your goals: what exactly do you want this dog to do? What's your time-table for him/her to do it? Can (s)he do it alone, or is a team approach more realistic? (We have LOTS of predators, so we chose to purchase 2. We now have a litter out of which we will keep 1-2, letting the adults train the pups.)
* Research the purebreds. This will give you a good idea of how the crosses might develop. 
* Evaluate the parents (and if possible, 1-2 generations back): For sure you want good, reliable working lines with the livestock you plan for them to protect. Look for the bad traits as well as the good traits -- they're there, just most of the times we gloss over them! 
* Look at a number of litters, if possible. Compare notes. Take your time. A dog -- especially a working dog -- is a huge investment.

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. The bull mastiff is a terrible breed to mix with an LGD. Keep looking...you'll be glad you did. Look for a knowledgeable, responsible breeder whose breeding true working guardian dogs. No responsible breeder would breed an LGD/bull mastiff mix for livestock guardians.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok thanks. I wasn't sure if the little bit of mastiff left in the pups was enough of a concern. I will not be getting one in this case. Thanks from all your helpful advice!! I am looking for one to guard my goats when out on our 75 acres of wooded area. I prefer to have one with them when they are that far back. I may just try and find a trained adult Lgd as I would like one for summer guarding and a pup won't be ready.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

You might want to get other folks opinion on this, but given that your situation is so remote, having a pair might be worth considering. How many goats will the LGD be asked to protect? Canine predators (coyotes, sometimes wolves) tend to hunt in packs, I believe. Asking one dog to do the entire job might be setting him/her up for failure...and possibly a tragic ending!

Think of your dogs as any other labor resource: there's a limit to how much one worker can do! LOL


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I have currently 35 goats but several are babies and most of the babies will be sold by summer. I would say at least 25 goats will need to be watched. My problem is right now finding an adult or two that are already trained and dependable.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Under normal conditions I would think one LGD should be more than capable of handling 35 goats. You're right -- your challenge will be locating an available and reliable adult. Perhaps you can find someone downsizing their herds and therefore their dogs as well. Good luck!


----------

